# Modifying a steady rest from a 10" South Bend to fit a 9-A



## loggerhogger (May 7, 2017)

Finally got around to doing this. Milled off the bottom, and then re-cut the V notch. Might have to mill the sides a little more to fit between the carrage legs.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tweinke (May 7, 2017)

loggerhogger said:


> Finally got around to doing this. Milled off the bottom, and then re-cut the V notch. Might have to mill the sides a little more to fit between the carrage legs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good


----------

